# How to catch fry



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

How do you catch fry in an extremely heavily planted tank? 
thers no way a net can move around in there, let alone catch any fry. 

my convict fry are around a month old, and the parents are showing signs of starting up another brood, I want to catch the fry and put them in thier own tank but I don't know how I'l manage to do that.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Are they small enough to suck up in a turkey baster still? Not sure how big 1 month convicts are...


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

they are around .5 - 1 cm long right now.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Use a length of 3/8 clear tubing and start a siphon to catch/ suck them up.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

ditto on the suck-up method. tubing should be bigger than air line tubing. I catch my new bristlenoses this way.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

can also try to take a small pop bottle and cut the end off and invert it inside the bottle, put some food inside and sink it to the bottom... pull it out once the fry are in there eating and cant find the exit


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for the tips! 
I shall try both methods.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> can also try to take a small pop bottle and cut the end off and invert it inside the bottle, put some food inside and sink it to the bottom... pull it out once the fry are in there eating and cant find the exit


this works great, but they can suffocate if you leave the fry in there for hours.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

at what age/size are the fry able to be moved? 

My friend has a boatload and they are about half or 3/4 of a centimeter long, barely see the stripes. Can I steal some from him now?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i moved my convicts yesterday out of my tank and used the siphon method and it worked awesome


----------

